# Delonghi Caffe Corso B2C grinds beans but doesn't make coffee



## Notjoehall (Sep 8, 2021)

Hi everybody,

I'm at a bit of a loss with this one so if anybody could help me at all I'd appreciate it!

My Delonghi Caffe Corso B2C machine has been working completely fine - I made one espresso no problem, and then when making the second one, it ground the beans, made all the usual noises, and then... nothing.

The second red warning light (grounds) started flashing which according to the manual indicates that the pre-ground coffee function is selected but there is no ground coffee in there to use. This isn't the case as the machine is set to use beans, hence the grinding. If I set the machine to use ground coffee, the exact same thing happens except for the grinding of the beans - it sounds as if it's going to make a coffee and then doesn't.

I noticed that the ground coffee funnel was getting fuller and fuller even though I hadn't put any ground coffee in there, and what I noticed was happening was that the beans were being ground and forced up into the ground coffee funnel, by the looks of it due to a blockage.

I removed the water tank, drip tray, grounds collector, and infuser, and cleaned all of these as well as vacuuming the inside to remove any coffee grounds and also clear the blockage from the ground coffee funnel.

After clearing that blockage I was pretty hopeful that things would be working again, so I reassembled the machine's components. I put my cup underneath, hit double espresso, and was greeted with the grinding of beans, no coffee, and the flashing red light.

I called Delonghi and they couldn't help over the phone but said I could send it in for repair, although they're not accepting any repairs for well over a month.

I'm drinking instant coffee at the moment so I'm sure you can sympatise with the position I'm in! If anyone has any ideas I'd be unbelievably appreciative.

Thanks in advance.

Joe


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I had heard a hard reset was possible?

Having the machine plugged in, pressing and holding down both the decalcify and ground coffee buttons, *unplug the machine for 15 seconds* (still holding down the buttons), then replugging the machine into the socket before releasing the buttons.


----------



## CafeJosh (Sep 8, 2021)

Hello,

My magnifica did exactly the same thing this morning after nearly 4 years of good service (grinds, flashes the grounds light, then dumps the grounds). Turns out the infuser was jammed. I found this video on a different thread, followed the steps (the mechanism at the top was very much jammed) and cleaned it with a little water. This sorted it for now (machine is quieter too now), but i've ordered some foodsafe grease as it was stuck and needs regreasing

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/33267-oldish-delonghi-esam-4200-grounds-not-falling-into-waste-tray-anymore/?do=embed&comment=461292&embedComment=461292&embedDo=findComment


----------



## AdamNeedsCoffee (Sep 15, 2021)

I have this same exact symptom, but the above solution didn't help.

This is not the first issue I've had with my machine. Previously, it had the symptom of only grinding for a brief second, so the coffee was watery and weak, regardless of how you tried to adjust the knob. I eventually sent it in to a local shop that got it working again (not sure exactly what they did).

Fast forward about a year or so, and I started seeing the refusal to brew. I took out, cleaned, and lubricated the infuser as described above, and it worked fine for a couple of weeks. Then, it started showing this same problem again.

Again, I cleaned the machine, and right after the cleaning, it brewed a single cup of coffee, then went back to not brewing. It grinds the beans, but when it goes to brew, the infuser travels to the top of the machine, then the grounds warning light flashes and the machine dumps the grounds and returns to the ready-to-brew position.

Does anyone know how, exactly, the warning light gets triggered? Or is there some sensor not being pushed down? Any help or thoughts would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## AdamNeedsCoffee (Sep 15, 2021)

I just realized that I am talking about different machines. The my machine is the Magnifica, not the Cafe Corso mentioned in the original post.


----------



## Notjoehall (Sep 8, 2021)

Just wanted to thank the above posters and mention how I got my machine working again for anyone who has the same issue.

I removed the infuser and submerged it in water to completely clean it, I then vacuumed out the inside of the machine to remove and coffee grounds.

There was also a coffee blockage coming from the bean grinder into the hopper so I dislodged that completely and made sure the beans and ground coffee could travel down into the machine unimpeded.

After doing all of this I have had no problems whatsoever (touch wood).


----------



## AdamNeedsCoffee (Sep 15, 2021)

I'm glad to hear that you got your machine up and running, but something else is amiss with mine I think, as those same steps haven't helped. (My first action was to take the time to do a thorough cleaning/lubrication, which helped once.)

I did also see this same symptom described elsewhere (

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Coffee/comments/5zteo2
)

The final solution described was:



> In case anyone else needs this - turned out to be electrical interference from the infuser motor causing miscounts in the location sensors. Spotted it as my radio wouldn't work when making coffee. Cleaned all the motor bushes to reduce arcing and the problem went away.


 My radio seems to work fine when making coffee, though, so I am skeptical that this would help...


----------

